# After Windows 10 update, Asus lapt with AMD chip won't start



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello, 2 Asus laptops at home. Mine with Windows 10 (intel chip)is fine with latest updates. The wife's Asus laptop (maybe 3 yrs old) has amd chip. She told me today her laptop slowed down. ( It downloads Windows updates automatically, and I restart it. ) 
I installed Turbotax today. The software required that I restart. I did. Then, Windows updates started. I noticed that the process was super slow. Now, the laptop is struggling to start! I get the same message on the screen. The mouse cursor not visible. I press 'Enter". The screen turns black. It gives me the same message. I took a picture of it with cell phone. 
Totally clueless. I read that updates on computers with AMD chips are slowing the machines. Unlike the old days, the new computers don't come with Windows installation cd/dvd.

What should I do before I take it to repair shop?

Thank you for suggestions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

I apologize for the lousy pic. it says "Install windows Windows could not complete the installation.To install Windows on this computer, restart the installation."

I keep getting the same thing when I press Enter key.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Please provide the exact model of the ASUS laptop?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

Sorry about that.
ASUS K55N cpu amd8 Vision 4500M 1.9 GHZ .. the laptop came with Windows 8 and I updated to 10 long time ago. No problems there.
I went to Windows web site ( with the working ASUS K55A with Intel core i5) and downloaded and created Media Creation Tool on USB. Attached this usb to the bad laptop and pressed ON button. Same scenario! It doesn't recognize the usb. (Or, I don't know what to do). Tho Asus logo comes on with circling white dots at the bottom. Then, the screen blinks, and it starts all over. Eventually, the same dreadful message pops up. SAME WORDS AS I DESCRIBED ABOVE. When I hit ESC, Enter or Space Bar, the message disappears and it says Restarting. It won't!! The same looping thing. 
the computer was fine til today. Whatever Windows updated overnight is causing the trouble. Same updates with other ASUS with intel chip. No problems. I read few days ago that fixes for Meltdown and Spectre are causing conflicts with AMD chips. 
I use free version of Avast antivirus and few other free programs such as Super antispyare, ccleaner, Advanced systemcare 11.

i will appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, please do the following. When the computer first starts, continually press the F2 key to take you to the bios setup screen. Once there you need to set your USB drive to be the First boot drive. Let me know if you need help getting that changed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

thanks. I will bring that bad boy and use both side by side. I pressed on f2. it didn't do anything. this was before your message. Do I tap on it few times?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

yes, you have to do it fast and continously right when it starts.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

I turned the laptop on. kept pressing f2 key. nothing .Then pressed fn and f2 keys together. Nothing. The laptop has 2 usb ports on left. Tried both. No difference. Same "Install Windows " message with circles .


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay let me make sure that is the right key. I though all ASUS were the same. Restart and when the errror message is shown, press Shift + F10 and see if it will take you to a command prompt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

i will turn it off and back it on and press and hold f2 button. usb drive already attached.
it worked I see aptio setup utility


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes it is the following keys:

[F2] to enter BIOS
[esc] for popup boot menu


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay great. Do you see the boot menu with the options to change the boot devices priority? You need to make the USB drive First


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

was able to use arrow key. now, 'Boot' highlighted with choices. 
fast boot enabled 
(white color)
launch csm disabled (blue clr)
boot option 1
boot option 2
add new option
delete boot option


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

i see. boot option 2 is samsung flash drive


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

use down arrow key and highlighted boot option 2. Do I press 'Enter"?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

on the right it says Enter: Select. I don't want to mess it up. no experience wit bios. sorry for dumb questions!!


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Highlight the first device which should be your hard drive. Press enter to bring up menu and select the USB drive


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Select boot option 1 and change to be the USB drive. Then save and exit, restart and it should boot to the Windows 10 USB. If not, we may have to change a couple of settings.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

pressed 'enter'. A blue window popped up. says "boot option 2 windows boot manager uefi: samsung flash drive 1100 disabled
flash drive is highlighted (in a black box)


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

What does it show if you select boot option 1 and hit enter?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

ok, As you said, boot option 1 is flash drive. pressing f10 to save and exit
The screen turned black now I see asus logo and white dots


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

crap. logo disappeared and same install message popped.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

press shift +f10 and see if it will go to command prompt?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

Darrin, I will shut it off and restart with f2 key to bring bios menu


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

I pressed shift and f10 keys. yes c prompt


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

it shows C:\windows\system32


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Once in bios go to Advanced > USB configuration> Legacy support and Enable if not already


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Then can you take a picture with your phone of the boot menu and upload


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

Inside c prompt window, at top, it shows windows vers 10.0.16299.98.. in case it matters. the other laptop shows last three digits 192. the one that I am using for these messages.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

do you see c:/windows/system32 or ? Did you get there from the USB or pressing the key combination?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

how do I go from from c prompt to bios?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

I pressed the keys u suggested and on c prompt now


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I don't want to go back to bios. Please let me know what it shows at c:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

alright it shows C:\windows\system32>


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, please type rstrui.exe and hit enter. let me know if this brings up system restore window


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

weird. the keyboard not responsive, no blinking cursor next to system32


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks like you have multiple command windows open. Please restart and start back over by pressing shift + F1o to get to command prompt.

type rstrui.exe and hit enter


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

ok. will do thanks for your patience


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

Darrin, i did. back to system 32. but system restore window came to screen


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

back to what screen? command prompt?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

without mouse, how do I select system protection. send pic


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

I don't want to cancel. But how do click 'system protection'?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay darn no restore points. Can you plug your usb in. Then type d:/ press enter and see if it brings it up the USB in command prompt?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

usb already plugged in. i pressed 'enter'. now , i see system properties with 'system protection' selected


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

ok. i closed that. at c prompt i entered d:/ it says d is not recognized


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

need a different letter. wonder what it is. I think E is for dvd drive


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

So you are able to see the usb in command prompt?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

d id for data drive (part of hard drive)


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

what letter I need? f g h?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

yeah, it may be different keep trying until find it if possible.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

i tried f h no luck


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

hmm. Was the usb in the computer when it was booted? go back to c:\windows\system32\


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

tried a different usb on good laptop. first one. it is f for some reason, the bad laptop doesn't accept it. same port.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

back to system32. should i unplug and pug it back on same port?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Was the usb in the computer when it was booted? go back to c:\windows\system32\


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

i unlugged then plugged it back tried both f and g it says the system cannot find the drive specified.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Then type msconfig.exe and press enter


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

ok did that system conf. window under general 3 choices, normal (selected), diagnostic and selective


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

next to 'general' boot, should i select that ?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, select Safe mode option, select ok and see if it will boot into safe mode


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

don't see safe mode.. normal startup, diagnostic start up, selective startup


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

at top, 5 choices, general, boot, services, startup, tools. general is selected. how do i select startup?


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Select Diagnostic startup, then select Safe mode under Boot tab


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

having trouble with damn arrows. currently, selective startup is selected under general. trying to select diagnostic statup


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

After your computer restarts choose Troubleshoot.
Now click Advanced.
Choose Reset this PC and choose Keep my files.
The refreshing process will start. This will take a while so be patient.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

up arrow key doesn't respond wonder if i need to press shift or ctrl and up arrow together.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I have to get off for a bit to take care of some things let me know if this gets you anywhere.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

still stuck with system conf window. can't choice diag. starup


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

thanks for your time. what a mess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

well, i manage to restart with diagnostic startup. now, no asus logo. white dots circle at the bottom of the screen. nothing else.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay, so it will not Startup in safe mode?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello again, I did little bit search on Internet. I learned that I was supposed to repeatedly hit the key 'escape" after pushing start button on Asus laptop..That did the trick. I was able to install Windows 10 from usb. So, I naturally lost all the programs and the files. fortunately, I saved them on external drive.

here's the interesting and very annoying thing!! I was given several choices of Windows. The first one was 10 S. I picked that which was a mistake. I believe S stands for Microsoft Store. now, I have to go to the store and select the apps I want. Windows won't let me install Mozilla Firefox, chrome or anything else for security reasons. I couldn't even install Turbotax 2017 from dvd drive!! that's insane. 

When I go to Settings, under apps and features there is no drop-down menu that will allow me to install apps from anywhere. There has to be a solution. I couldn't reach any Microsoft rep to talk to. The waiting was almost 3 hours. 
hoping here, Darrin may be able to come up with suggestions.
thank you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

This is the message when I try to install Turbotax from DVD drive


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2018)

If I click "See How", Microsoft recommends that I switch to Pro version for $200!! that's crazy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2018)

Little bit more info. Windows is requiring to enter a valid digital licence (entitlement). According to somebody from Microsoft community, I will have to reinstall Home version from the same usb drive. Back to Square One.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am glad you got that figured out. Do you know what version of Windows your Asus came with from the factory? Usually it is the home versions unless professional was specifically ordered.

I would reccomend performing a new clean install since you have a backup of your files and select the home addition this time during install. You shouldn't be required to enter a key if you install the correct version.

Let me know if you need additional help.

Guide on performing a clean install.
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us.../aef0ae63-2117-41ee-a8ea-4a3181625b08?auth=1p


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2018)

Everything is back to normal. Thanks to Darrin who took his time to help. I took notes when I solved this problem. In case this happens to other Asus laptop users.
just a reminder, the latest Windows 10 updates to Asus with AMD A8 chip caused issues after restart. Windows wouldn't load.
According to some Asus experts, owners cannot press F2 to enter BIOS configuration when booting the system. Following these steps will hopefully take care of the problem for clean install (WHICH MEANS YOU WILL LOSE ALL THE PROGRAMS AND FILES YOU CREATED!)

*1- press and hold "Shift" key and with the other hand press power button to turn the pc off. Attach the USB drive that has downloaded Windows 10 software to the laptop. (You will need another computer with internet connection to do that.)

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10

2-hold and press "F2" key and press power button. Don't release F2 until you see BIOS screen.
3-you will see Aptio setup utility showing BIOS (this is for ASUS laptop).
4-use right arrow to select Boot. (third choice at top)
5-use down arrow and select "Launch CSM" and press "Enter".
6-Change it to "Enabled".
7-use right arrow to select 'Security' at top.
8-with down arrow highlight 'Secure Boot Control'.
9-press "Enter" and select "Disabled'.
10-use right arrow to select to "Save & Exit ".
11-use down arrow to your usb drive. It showed Samsung for me. It might show generic.
12-press "Enter".
13-follow the simple instructions on the screen.*

*DO NOT SELECT WINDOWS 10 S* ( I did it foolishly the first time. Microsoft doesn't let you install anything unless it is available at Windows store.
I selected 10 Home, which I upgraded free (when it was available) from 8.1 installed at the factory.
No need for product key unless you purchased it and kept it written somewhere.
It takes a while to finish. Make sure you go to Windows web site for the latest update.

that's it.


----------



## dmccoy (Oct 7, 2017)

I am glad to hear you are up and running. Thanks for writing your solution to help others. Just a note, I don’t think it has anything to do with AMD vs Intel. This latest version of Windows is very buggy and is affecting many users with all different setups, etc. please mark this Solved and let us know if you need anything else.


----------

